# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [TI-83] Binomial Probability

## penagate

Helpful wrapper for the the binompdf() and binomcdf() functions.



```
BINOMPD

Menu(" BINOM. DIST.   ","INDIVIDUAL",A,"CUMULATIVE",B)
Lbl A
1->M
Goto C
Lbl B
2->M
Lbl C
ClrHome
Input "N:",N
Input "P:",P
Input "X:",X
If M=1
Then
Output(5,5,(binompdf(N,P,X))
Else
If M=2
Then
Output(5,5,(binomcdf(N,P,X))
End
End
Disp "",""
```

----------

